# New to Donor area, Hi x



## Keeley (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi, i wasn't sure where to post, so i though i would start a new topic. I hope no one minds.

as you will see in my signature Mine and DH situation.

we are still in the very early days after finding out , very early days, but my DH wants to consider donor sperm, while im not 100% against it, i do have my doubts , i think we both need to let the dust settle before we consider anything. 

but While reading some off the threads it made me remember for some time , i have been thinking about donating eggs ( with everything me and dh are going though at the moment it slipped my mind), i was going to discuss it with the doctors after DH ssr , to say i wanted to donate some of my eggs (just generosity) I wanted to give a loving couple the greatest gift anyone could possibly give and now especially , we may be calling on a selfless donor to help us. If some kind hearted donor may help us achieve our dream , If i could help a couple achieve there dream. i will do it

I will be talking to DH about this in great depth tonight x


----------



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Keeley

I've just started posting here too. As you already know, like you I have some doubts and lots of questions so hopefully we can find some of those answers along the way and share our experiences. 

I have also been giving the idea of donating my eggs some thought. It's something I've always wanted to do from the moment I found out that we would need donor sperm. 

I hope that you'll get lots of help and support here and be able to come to the decision that is right for both you and your partner in your own time.

Love Allie


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi ladies I was passing by and wanted to wish you both all the best for any tx   . 
I'm hoping to have DEIVF thanks to my sister. Supposed to be starting in July but waiting on sis stopping BF her bubs so we can start.

   

Love Kim xxx*


----------

